# PL models in Paris!



## Larry Samuels (Oct 21, 1998)

My wife and visit Paris about once a year, always staying at the same hotel, literally a stone's throw from the Louvre (well, if I had a good arm and didn't mind being arrested ...) Normally when I leave the hotel, I walk *this* way, 'cause that's where the Louvre is; well, if I walk one block *that* way (along the Rue du Louvre), I find the biggest model shop I ever saw in my life! (I think it's called "International Hobby" on the front.)

Car models, armor models, ship models, airplane models, die-casts, RC stuff, an unbelieveable number of miniature figures, modelling supplies - and in a 2-floor store so crowded with people, it was difficult to get around.

And there at the bottom of the stairs - the figure kits! It was like stepping back 5 years to see a crowded display of PL models, along with other kits (styrene, resin, vinyl). Very fitting to see the Guillotine and "Bellringer" on display there in Paris - I should have bought some and sold them on the street near Notre Dame and the Place de Concorde, eh? The PL mummy and PL Phantom, lots of Halloween, Hulk, LIS, etc, for 37 Euros ($45). The had the big Godzilla and Munsters for 56 Euros ($68). 

And a young couple was letting their little one pick a figure kit - last I saw, he had his hands on a big Godzilla...

Larry Samuels


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

http://www.eolhobby.com/

Here's their site. It's about the company, there's no online shop!

Jim


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

very cool . modelling is alive and well !
hb


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmmm,Viva le france :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Did they have "The Frog" from Aurora?


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Were the models manufactured by "Les Lumières Polaires"?

José


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Zorro said:


> Did they have "The Frog" from Aurora?


 
*SPIT TAKE!*

- GJS


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

Larry,

Funny that you should mention models in Paris. I was in Paris about 5 years ago and was in that area near the Musee D'Orsay. I stopped in at a shop and lo and behold, was face to face with a build-up of an original Aurora Creature. It was selling for about $350 and I gagged at that price. But it still made me realize that the hobby was far from dead and planted the seeds for my recent return to this most benign of pursuits.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

When you take a trip to Paris and you spend the whole day buying model kits -- THAT'S WHEN YOU KNOW YOU'RE A GEEK!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you mean guique ??


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

The French are all closet geeks. I mean really: they _LIKE _ Jerry Lewis.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Larry, good to hear from you! Any chance you may be attending Wonderfest this year? It looks like we're having a bit of a reunion this time around with Mark McG, CDub and others making it to Louisville this year...


Dr. G.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> Do you mean guique ??


Le gique, c'est chic!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> *scotpens wrote:*
> When you take a trip to Paris and you spend the whole day buying model kits -- THAT'S WHEN YOU KNOW YOU'RE A GEEK!!


I thought that qualified you as a styrene junkie!

"Modeler's Anonymous", anyone? :tongue:


----------



## Larry Samuels (Oct 21, 1998)

Hey there, Dr. G! 
Nice to hear from you; we had some good times at W'Fest in the PL heyday, didn't we? (Gawd, I sound like an old-timer ...) Unfortunately, I won't be making it this year - now that I'm a full-time musician (www.SanDiegoBagpipes.com!), I don't have the disposable income I used to. Now if a model company would hire me to play for them there, it would be a legitimate expense - anyone doing Scottish figure models? (I told Mike James, he should do a girl figure in a mini-kilt ...)

Have a good time there, hoist a Krispy Kreme in my memory!

Larry S.


----------



## Larry Samuels (Oct 21, 1998)

of course, there'a s reasonable objection to my complaint about disposable income - i can get to Paris, but not to W'Fest? Hmm ...

Larry S.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Larry Samuels said:


> . . . anyone doing Scottish figure models? (I told Mike James, he should do a girl figure in a mini-kilt ...)


Maybe someone could have done a Sheena Easton kit back in the ’80s — but she's ancient history now.

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.gamehotties.com/images/annah/sheena-easton.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]Of course, there's always Shirley Manson . . .


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Larry Samuels said:


> of course, there'a s reasonable objection to my complaint about disposable income - i can get to Paris, but not to W'Fest? Hmm ...
> 
> Larry S.


Yea, but Larry, you'll _always_ have Paris...


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I'm sure it won't be the same in the Lizard Lounge without you on _*Driday*_ Larry.


----------



## Larry Samuels (Oct 21, 1998)

You know, I thought I was the only person in the world to remember "Driday". I considered mentioning it as part of the PL history thread, but it seemed so, well. trivial ... and it reflected badly on me and my typing. -) 

After all, who would tell everyone to meet at the Lizard Lounge on Driday - dammit, I mean FRIday!! -) Did it again ...

Larry Samuels


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Larry, we'll hoist a beer in your honor at the Lizard Lounge on Driday, er, I mean, FRIDAY (yikes!)


G.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hmm you know the mention of easton just gave me and awesome idea for a figure kit line: The Immortals of Highlander! I'll have to mention that to racine.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Sheena Easton is ancient history !! ?? Crap, I'm ancient and I like history !!! Although she doesn't HAVE to sing.

Doesn't someone make garage kits now of Highlanders ? I thought I saw them somewhere.


----------

